# Baum-Verzeichnis-Struktur



## gevita (29. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich brauche für ne Internetseite keine grafischen Menüs zur Navigation, sondern eine Art Baum-Verzeichnis-Struktur ala Windows-Explorer. 
Wie kann man es machen? 

Hoffe ihr habt ein paar Anregungen oder Tipps!

Danke schon mal!


----------



## maki (29. Sep 2008)

Was nutzt du denn?


----------



## gevita (29. Sep 2008)

Eclipse. Es soll auch in JSP integriert sein.


----------



## wolfgke (29. Sep 2008)

Schau dir mal
http://www.js-menue.de/

an.

Das ganze stammt zwar aus dem Jahr 2000 (heute würde man es nicht mit Frames und Tabellen, sondern mit divs und CSS machen), aber vielleicht hilft es dir.


----------



## gevita (30. Sep 2008)

Ich habe gehört, es gibt eine API für Java, die das macht.
Weisst  jemand was für eine?


----------



## roben (30. Sep 2008)

Ich habe mir sowas mal mit einem rekursiven jsf-Tag selbst geschrieben. Ist etwas hingehackt (Rekursion geht eigentlich gar nicht so ohne weiteres in jsf), aber funktioniert 
Allerdings ist das ganze statisch (habe ich so gebraucht), wenn du auf- und zuklappbare Bäume willst, musst du zu Richfaces oder Apache Tomahawk gehen.

Ich empfehle Richfaces, bei Tomahawk hatte ich immer wieder irgendwelche Kompatibilitätsprobleme. Guckst du hier:
http://livedemo.exadel.com/richfaces-demo/richfaces/tree.jsf


----------



## ps (1. Okt 2008)

Ich vermute mal der OP braucht keine JSF-Lösung...

Solche Trees kann man auf vielfältige Art und Weise erzeugen. Sowas wie JS Menü ist sicher das einfachste wenn es einklappbar sein soll. Mich erinnern solche Navigationen immer an die Steinzeit als es "in" war alles im Windows 95 Look zu skinnen. Mann. Ich vermisse das Internet von 1995 :/ Man konnte sich mit so wenig Aufwand so weit abheben 

-> http://www.google.com/search?q=windows+explorer+menu+javascript


----------

